

Netflix profiles, why now? - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/08/14/netflix-profiles-why-now/

======
OafTobark
While I'm glad they finally implemented Netflix profiles, my account is
jumbled with all sorts of stuff watched by people in my household and there is
no way to reassign those views (as far as I know) under the new appropriate
accounts. This makes my profile a jumble mess.

The only alternative is to start a new profile for myself as well and abandon
the primary account and start fresh for everyone to ensure recommendations are
all proper.

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - they didn't quite think it through but I can't imagine the work to let
people fix their history to be too big of a problem. Especially if they limit
it to web interface only.

